# RNT Alpha 2 call - Sticking



## gonehunting (May 14, 2005)

Last fall I took the plunge and decided to spend some money on a good duck call. First off I am an average caller . The Alpha 2 sounds great until I try to do a hale call. About midway through the hale call sequence the reeds stick. I have seen other reviews that have said this about this call. Very disappointing for the money I spent. Is it more the operator or should I be contacting RNT about the issue? This call sounds great but is useless without being able to do a hale call.


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

Try putting chapstick on the sides of the tone board.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Why are you so determined to be able to blow the hale call? Are you in competition? Stick with the basics, you'll shoot plenty. :thumb:


----------



## gonehunting (May 14, 2005)

This might show how much of an amateur caller I am but when referring to the hale call I mean that I am trying to gain the ducks attention at a distance or trying to get them to come back to the decoys after they didn't commit the first time. The call should allow me to make this sound and not stick. I have a cheap call that allows me to do it.


----------



## merganser murderer (Jul 13, 2012)

if you drink coffee and use sugar, the sugar will melt and become sticky witch will also cause your call to stick. i have the alpha 2 also and love the call it is an easy call to blow. too much air will cause this problem also...would probly lean toward sugar in coffee, common problem with a lot of call sticking


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Rub a little olive oil on it and your problem will be solved.


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

Had the same problem thought it was the call turns our i was just a sloppy caller. Just practice practice practice until you can blow without spitting in the call and it works like it should. Rnt makes great calls i have three of them. It is you not the call most likely haha


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Isn't this call a softer sounding call to begin with? My guess is that you are overblowing the call. Add spit to the equation and you got a sticker...Try your "hail call" with a little less air. If you need to scream at them, you'll more than likley need a different call.

Good luck in your quest...

Gunny


----------

